# Kernel panic [SOLVED]

## salmonix

Hi there, 

I  am trying to make my kernel running but somehow I got a kernel panic message. I simply have no clue about the reason... The message is this ( screenshot ):

http://imagebin.org/212210

http://imagebin.org/212211

The .config is at http://dl.dropbox.com/u/62884475/config.txt

lscpi:  *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)
> 
> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge (rev a2)
> 
> 00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus (rev a2)
> ...

 

The hdd-s are ATA SAMSUNG HE103UJ.

I should try the new kernel due to some problems with syncing the cores with the old one ( problem with this CPUs. ).

Thanx for the help!

----------

## eccerr0r

This kernel panic means that it ran out of instructions to run... namely, because the program that the kernel first runs (and runs everything else), init, couldn't be found.

Based on the screenshots it looks like it found most of your hard disks?  It looks like you have several.

So things to test:

- Are you sure your root=XXXX on your kernel command line (for grub, or whatever bootloader) is pointing to the right disk?

- Are you sure your root=XXXX is a /dev/sda? or a kernel identifier, not "LABEL=" or "UUID=" if you're not using an initrd

- Is the filesystem you made your root compiled into your kernel?

----------

## salmonix

Thanx for the ideas.

blkid: *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1: UUID="f5597b92-2e84-4dee-94b6-0a7b4b67e575" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" 
> 
> /dev/sda2: LABEL="ROOT" UUID="b8317039-1528-4f7a-b08d-740dc6d4161a" TYPE="ext3" 
> 
> /dev/sda3: LABEL="SWAP" UUID="8c228af2-b32f-41b5-a453-372cd53293a6" TYPE="swap" 
> ...

 

 grub menu.lst

 *Quote:*   

> title Gentoo
> 
> root (hd0,1)
> 
> kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=UUID=b8317039-1528-4f7a-b08d-740dc6d4161a ro quiet
> ...

 

The filesystems are ext3, both ext2 and ext3 are in the kernel. initrd is not used.

----------

## Logicien

Hello,

blkid do not show /dev/sda4 that is your extended partition. No problem. Blkid do not show /dev/sda6, /dev/sda7 and /dev/sda8 like your kernel detect in the second image.

In plus, we see /dev/sdb, /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2, /dev/sdc, /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdc2, /dev/sdd and /dev/sdd1. All of these are block devices.

Both blkid and the kernel should see the storage devices the same way.

----------

## salmonix

full blkid:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1: UUID="f5597b92-2e84-4dee-94b6-0a7b4b67e575" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" 
> 
> /dev/sda2: LABEL="ROOT" UUID="b8317039-1528-4f7a-b08d-740dc6d4161a" TYPE="ext3" 
> 
> /dev/sda3: LABEL="SWAP" UUID="8c228af2-b32f-41b5-a453-372cd53293a6" TYPE="swap" 
> ...

 

fstab: *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda2		/		ext3		auto,noatime,acl	1 2
> 
> /dev/sda3		none		swap		sw		0 0
> 
> /dev/cdrom		/mnt/cdrom	auto		noauto,rw	0 0
> ...

 

Actually those are LVM2 members. sda-sdb are LVM members, but ROOT, SWAP and HOME are not in LVM.

The rest are independent hdd-s, not partitioned. That is the reason I thought them left out. If important piece of data was missing, this was my bad.

----------

## kimmie

salmonix,

like eccerr0r said, you can't use root=UUID= or LABEL= unless you are using an initrd. Just use root=/dev/sda2, and make sure your root filesystem is in-kernel, not a module.

----------

## eccerr0r

Though these are for x86, the principle applies to all architectures:

Use genkernel to build an initramfs:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

Then use initrd option in your bootloader to use the initramfs.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

Only then can you use UUID= or LABEL=... Else you need to use /dev/sdXY or whatever the raw devices are.  The reason why initrd is needed is because "blkid" is a userspace application and not part of the kernel, and you need blkid to identify the devices.  After it finds your devices it will then switch over to the new rootfs and boot normally.

(I use initramfs not for UUID=/LABEL=, but rather due to LVM/RAID is not available on boot.)

----------

## salmonix

Heh, silly mistake... 

Thanx!

----------

